

Show HN: Share your long weekend project & get feedback. - kodeshpa


======
mindcrime
No project with any tangible artifacts here... my "project" for the long
weekend was to read the Alexander Osterwalder _Business Model Generation_
book. And I'm almost done, so "mission accomplished" on that.

I'll probably start _Open Innovation_ or _Blue Ocean Strategy_ next. And work
on some Customer Development briefs, transcribe some notes from last week's
batch of interviews, and maybe write a blog post. That should round out my
weekend.

